# Suggestions needed



## eskimo (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm using a Sony DSC-H2, 6 megapixel camera and can get great detail, but I can't seem to capture the chatoyance of the finish or the high gloss.  I'm using a photo tent with lighting coming through the sides to eliminate shadows and have the flash off.  I have adjusted the brightness to +2.0 and am setting the white balance at that level.

The pen below has an extremely high gloss finish that just doesn't show in the picture, nor does the depth.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,  Bob


----------



## gketell (Dec 23, 2007)

You need one of two things.  Either a third light coming in without filtering so you have something to reflect.  That will get you something like this:




That is with the same setup as yours plus one light coming in from in front next to the camera.

The other option, if you don't have a third light, is to add some black construction paper inside your tent just in front of one light.  You just need a strip or a shape, don't block the whole thing.  This will do just the opposite, it will create a dark area on your reflection so that the white light coming through the side will be your highlights.

GK


----------



## Ligget (Dec 23, 2007)

That a brilliant photo Greg![8D]


----------



## avbill (Dec 24, 2007)

As long as you use soft lighting or (diffused lighting) set up for your lighting you will never show the high gloss finish of the pen.   The tent is designed to flatten the light. To even the light quality.

Try putting a bare bulb   light inside the tent maybe a 25 watt to add parabolic reflection on the high gloss pen  Just a little light  will add the other dimension  what you are searching for. 

or  have a person hold a flash light pointed at the pen barrel.

Bill Daniiels


----------

